# What aqua plants are these ?



## fk4880 (Dec 27, 2012)

what aquaplants are these ?

__
https://flic.kr/p/8313017360


__
https://flic.kr/p/8313030874


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

fk4880 said:


> what aquaplants are these ?
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8313017360
> ...


Hi fk4880,

The first plant is not aquatic; looks like a dracaena species.

Which plant in the second picture are you asking about, also a clearer picture would possibly help.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

The first one is definitely non-aquatic.

I am unable to identify the second one.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Ditto: FIrst is Dracaenaa sanderiana, the Ribbon Plant. Non aquatic. 

The second picture probably refers to the front plants, which might be an unusual Crypt with cordate leaves, or one of the Echinodorus. A clearer picture with proper lighting would help.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Is this the 2nd photo?:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8315904676
That's Microsorum pteropus.


----------

